# Mask Crusaders #200



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you believe we have done 200 shows!?! Neither can we.

Proof masks do no good and some say everything white is racist. We have officially gone into bizarro world.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-23T22_35_44-07_00


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats both of you


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Congrats both of you


Thanks. We have fun. We hope y'all enjoy it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

200 shows!!!! If you guys would bring on the Kardashians or do a little T&A I bet you would have a couple of Emmys by now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> 200 shows!!!! If you guys would bring on the Kardashians or do a little T&A I bet you would have a couple of Emmys by now.


Fun Fact: Denton does the show naked.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Fun Fact: Denton does the show naked.


TMI Sas, TMI. Please don't post pictures.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Fun Fact: Denton does the show naked.


Now you've gone and done it Squatch! This of course, will call for copious amounts of alcohol so that I may attempt to erase that mental image from every corner of my freakin brain!

DAMMIT MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Americans With Disabilities Act.*

6 Minute Video: *Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Walk Back Hardline Mask Requirements After Backlash.
*


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Fun Fact: Denton does the show naked.


Is that why you FaceTime so much?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Is that why you FaceTime so much?


Denton doesn't FaceTime. 
We also don't use video on Skype. My cable company sucks.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Denton doesn't FaceTime.
> We also don't use video on Skype. My cable company sucks.


You just ruined my fantasy of an old man from the south having video sex with a Bigfoot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> You just ruined my fantasy of an old man from the south having video sex with a Bigfoot.


See, that you thought of that is quite disturbing. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Fun Fact: Denton does the show naked.


I really don't see anything romantic in that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I really don't see anything romantic in that.


Thank you.

Thank you?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you?


The important thing, Denton is that you wear your mask. Extra credit if you bought it on Etsy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Denton I was at Publix this week! That's a nice store. We don't have that up here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> The important thing, Denton is that you wear your mask. Extra credit if you bought it on Etsy.


You didn't listen to the podcast.

Bottom line. N-95 masks do not prevent the transmission of influenza. Cloth masks are utterly useless. Both do harm to those who wear them for extended periods of time.

The reason for the mask-push? Obey. Obey. Comply.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Is that why you FaceTime so much?


Thank god its only his face I'm seeing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> You didn't listen to the podcast.
> 
> Bottom line. N-95 masks do not prevent the transmission of influenza. Cloth masks are utterly useless. Both do harm to those who wear them for extended periods of time.
> 
> The reason for the mask-push? Obey. Obey. Comply.


I did listen! It was very good!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I did listen! It was very good!


Thank you! 
It's my down-home Southern accent, isn't it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thank you!
> It's my down-home Southern accent, isn't it?


For sure!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Annie you are one of our biggest cheerleaders and we thank you for that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> @Annie you are one of our biggest cheerleaders and we thank you for that.


She is the best and I'm not saying that because I'm her favorite.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> @Annie you are one of our biggest cheerleaders and we thank you for that.


:vs_box: :vs-kiss:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Just go get a room!


----------



## dry_wash (Sep 24, 2019)

I've downloaded the podcast, and will listen and share with my wife.

She was in a chain store last weekend, getting sewing supplies; she can't wear a mask due to asthma, and now labile hypertension. Got stopped by the greeter due to wearing a faceshield, asked to speak to the manager of the store, to get the OK, and was 'allowed' to shop. The employee cutting material said that she needed to have a mask on, they went round-and-round on that. Wife wanted to leave (spidey senses tingling) but before she could, was assaulted/physically pushed out of the store by 2 "karens" with the crowd shouting "Wear a mask! Wear a mask!" (cue villagers with pitchforks and torches). 

Needless to say, we're shaken by this, and she's following up with the local/state health depts., and a lawyer.

She'll be interested in this info, I'm sure; she's an RN with over 35 years practice, so it's not like she's one of the ignorant, mouth-breathing, reptilian-brained cretins that assaulted her.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*What Dr. Patch Adams Said.*

If you watched the movie Patch Adams about the real doctor by that name, you will remember this scene. He was lying in a hospital bed and a young boy was controlling the bed to act like a bucking bronco causing the boy (patient) to laugh. The college dean walked in and gave Patch a disapproving look.

On his way out of the room patch said that a recent medical journal article said that laughing super oxygenates the blood system sending free oxygen to parts of the body needing healing. The extra oxygen also creates endorphins making you happy and calm.

Now read this article: Hypothesis: Face Mask Induced O2 Depletion and CO2 Enrichment Elicit Fear and Anxiety (i.e. Trauma-Based Control)

Is it possible the Deep State is deliberately destroying our health and turning us into faceless "Zombies"


----------

